# Limiting egress to the L.E.D.



## BayPointArchitect (Feb 7, 2017)

Greetings fellow code gurus.

I recently reviewed a three story apartment complex with underground parking.  Once upon a time, I designed an apartment building that looks almost like the one I am reviewing now.  And I was denied a permit because I did not have something in place that would help deter occupants from exiting all the way down to the basement garage and then realize that they need to turn around and go back up the stairs.  So I installed a simple swing gate that is held open by a magnetic holder and releases upon activation of the fire alarm.  Years later, I am now requiring someone else to do the same thing but I am struggling to find where in IBC Chapter 10 this is mentioned specifically.  Perhaps there is some other code that requires this.

According to ADA-Guy, "signs only assist those who can see".  So I am thinking that a sign that reads, "In the event of an emergency, don't go this way" will not work for the blind man who follows the continuous hand rail all the way down to the basement.

Can anyone tell me where this "gate" requirement comes from?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qjoh5bzxe2u4xk1/Stair+Gate.jpg?dl=0

Thank you,

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer
NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## cda (Feb 7, 2017)

2015


*1023.8 Discharge identification. *
An _interior exit stairway_ and _ramp_ shall not continue below its_ level of exit discharge_ unless an _approved_ barrier is provided at the _level of exit discharge_ to prevent persons from unintentionally continuing into levels below. Directional exit signs shall be provided as specified in Section 1013.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 7, 2017)

*1023.8 Discharge identification. *An _interior exit stairway_
and _ramp _shall not continue below its _level of exit discharge_
unless an _approved _barrier is provided at the _level of exit discharge_
to prevent persons from unintentionally continuing
into levels below. Directional exit signs shall be provided as
specified in Section 1013.

cda beat me to it..........


----------



## RLGA (Feb 7, 2017)

2015 IBC - Section 1023.8
2012 IBC - Section 1022.8


----------



## fatboy (Feb 7, 2017)

For signage;


*1023.9 Stairway identification signs. *A sign shall be provided
at each floor landing in an _interior exit stairway _and
_ramp _connecting more than three stories designating the floor
level, the terminus of the top and bottom of the _interior exit
stairway _and _ramp _and the identification of the _stairway _or
_ramp_. The signage shall also state the story of, and the direction
to, the _exit discharge _and the availability of roof access
from the _interior exit stairway _and _ramp _for the fire department.
The sign shall be located 5 feet (1524 mm) above the
floor landing in a position that is readily visible when the
doors are in the open and closed positions. In addition to the
_stairway _identification sign, a floor-level sign in visual characters,
raised characters and braille complying with _ICC
A117.1 _shall be located at each floor-level landing adjacent to
the door leading from the _interior exit stairway _and _ramp _into
the _corridor _to identify the floor level.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 7, 2017)

I have only been allowed to introduce a security gate into a stairwell such as you describe if it were only a matter of national security. In my case it was for a TRW Black Ops Room in a high rise where secure access to the stairwell exit at ground floor was interrupted by another tenant.
The FD accepted a camera observed, multi-alarmed gate with closer/panic and redundant power backup.

Observation: this only works for descending occupants and obstructs floor to floor use of the stairwell if you want to ascend to an upper floor or roof from the garage or ground floor.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Feb 7, 2017)

I am approving / recommending any simple swing bar that would allow free passage from the basement to the level of exit discharge.  The bar / gate would be mounted in the middle of the half-landing just below the level of exit discharge.

Thanks (and likes) to everyone here.


----------



## cda (Feb 7, 2017)

Highlighter and tabs are my friend


----------



## fatboy (Feb 7, 2017)

BayPointArchitect said:


> I am approving / recommending any simple swing bar that would allow free passage from the basement to the level of exit discharge.  The bar / gate would be mounted in the middle of the half-landing just below the level of exit discharge.
> 
> Thanks (and likes) to everyone here.



That's all I have seen typically...............


----------

